# Broken back - recovery time



## juliap (29 May 2011)

I'm hoping that no-one else has suffered this but suspect that the gay abandon with which we all take risks with horses that someone else will have had it.

I have crushed L1(20%) L2 (50%) after a heavy fall. One of those freak accidents - was just getting on & something spooked him & moved forwards - would have been better if he's shot forwards but as it was I ended up behind the saddle. I've been doing loads of work with short stirrups trying to strengthen lower leg position but typically had put dressage saddle on with long stirrups so was only ever going to end up on the floor (luckily sand & rubber)

Spot went off bucking (never bucked before) trying to rid himself of the lion on his back. I got sort of wedged behind the saddle so stayed on a lot longer than was good for me. Eventually after a massive buck I flew off & hit the deck hard. 

Managed to get up with help after 15 mins but when 2 paracetamol & 2 ibprofen didn't touch the pain my mate called the ambulance.

One ambulance & 2 fire engines + lots of lovely firemen later I was one the way to hospital. As I'd got myself into our caravan (tea room) & laid down they rightly wouldn't let me move until on a board which of course wouldn't go out the door hence fireman to remove a window - had to stop them getting their cutting gear out ( boys and toys!)

Was shocked to be told back was broken & am now confined to barracks in a brace. I can get up with it on & manage a few hours before needing to lie flat again for a while.

I'm very fortunate it wasn't worse & I'm hoping for a full recovery but was wondering if anyone else has been through it & what the timescale is? Obviously everyone is different but am I being opptimistic to be thinking of 3mths ish? Was told brace needs to be on for about 6 weeks - maybe 4 if it heals well. I assume some physio after then?

It's very frustrating & learning to be patient is proving a challenge. It's early days  - 11 days & I'm not in too much pain esp if I do take things slowly.


----------



## wildandwoolly (29 May 2011)

Sorry to hear about your accident and so glad it wasn't worse.

Nearly 20 years ago I had a compression fracture to L1 and had 3 weeks flat on my back in hospital then 12 weeks in a brace at home,  no physio - just swimming, and was back riding after 6 months.  I did have a bit of referred pain when I overdid things which was apparently nerve damage and this has decreased over the years.  

Like you, I'm very grateful it wasn't worse and now have very little trouble with aches and pains.  I only really feel it if I stand still too long and then I feel a bit "locked up" but that eases once I get moving again.  Other than that I'm right as rain.

Good luck and hope you too make a good recovery.


----------



## LaurenM (29 May 2011)

Firstly they're being optimistic by saying 4-6 weeks. They said the same to me. The brace can be on for 8-12 weeks depending on how quickly you recover. Mines healing really well yet Ive got to have it for 9 weeks (would've been 8 but they had no appointments).


----------



## LaurenM (29 May 2011)

I'm allowed to ride 2 weeks after my brace is off too but to be honest if I do it'll be one lap of walk in the manege.

Can't believe you managed to get up as I couldn't move with mine. I broke my L1 and spent the Thursday-Monday afternoon in hospital. At 6 weeks I was allowed to drive and shower.

Hope that helps and hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## Doris68 (29 May 2011)

Hi Julia - So sorry to hear about your injury.  I fractured L1 & L2 in a very similar accident getting on my 3 yo!  I also fractured the head of my right femur - I was fitted with a dynamic hip screw.

I had the accident in late October and was back in the saddle the following July.  I had a lot of pain with my back and it was several weeks before they fitted me with a brace (b****y uncomfortable).  

If you want any more information - please PM me.


----------



## bigboyrocky (29 May 2011)

Omg! So sorry to hear   big hugs and i hope you make a speedy recovery. xxxxxx


----------



## Olliecp77 (29 May 2011)

my old house mate broke her back (T something) falling off bed then I broke pelvis falling off horse the week after.  She was flat on back in hospital for less than a week, then brace for at least 6 weeks, she contacted a local charity and got a hospital bed installed and lay in that for weeks, eventually had physio and returned to work about 7 months later.  *ahem* milked it as work was going tough.  I was back riding after 4 weeks then had a few panics so went back riding after about 10 weeks.  I find a low heat of electric blanket is soothing. Nothing as boring as sitting around (sorry) - thank god for the internet eh?  My physio was fab and fairly pushed me.


----------



## Llanali (29 May 2011)

Hi, so sorry to hear you've had a bashing!! 

Partner broke his in same places last year- another I agree with whoever above said 6 weeks was optimistic I'm afraid. He was in a brace 14 weeks in the end, though back to gentle work after 5 weeks, and driving in 5 weeks too but short distances. It healed well but I cannot stress how important it is to rest!!
Incidentlu, my partner walked home after, and went to bed, and I didn't get him into a hospital despite my best efforts until lunch the next day!!


----------



## smurf (29 May 2011)

I broke Th4 and Th6 - compression factures. Fell of a youngster on a frozen beach! Was in hospital for a while and then home with a plaster slab (very uncomfortable) and then a brace. Brace came off after 6 weeks. Did not ride for 6 months. Now I'm 100% fine and compete to a reasonable level without any back pain but it has been over 10 years. It took about 3 or 4 years for the pain to go and not to have niggles with it.

Good luck and don't rush it!


----------



## DarkHorseB (29 May 2011)

Really sorry to hear this Julia  Hope you recover well but do try not to rush things - though I appreciate it is very tempting to do so!!


----------



## Cobsndogs (29 May 2011)

I had compression fractures of L1 and L2 about 5 years ago. It took my GP 2 weeks to send me for x-rays as he couldn't believe anything was broken as I had got myself into the practice!. That aside it was 3 weeks before I saw a consultant and by this time the healing process was underway so although I was offered a brace at this point, it was thought it wouldn't make much difference, so I didn't get one. I was told the fractures would take around 8 weeks to heal, and was referred for physio after. It was suggested that I should wait 6 months to start riding again, but I ended up leaving it about a year, mainly because I didn't fancy the thought of getting back on my sharp beasty. Hope you are feeling better soon x.


----------



## dieseldog (29 May 2011)

Hope you have some nice drugs and lots of daytime TV.  No experience of a broken back, hope you get better soon


----------



## juliap (29 May 2011)

Thanks for everyones experiences and that everyone is doing well- it is reassuring that it looks very possible to make a full recovery.

It is sore but not as bad as I thought it might be. Provided I lie flat every few hours I'm ok - walking about is easier than sitting.

Am off the interesting drugs now - usually just a couple of paracetamol or ibuprofen a day.

Day time tv hasn't improved since the last time I was forced to take it easy & rest at home during the day. I have managed to do some work from home on the laptop which keeps the brain cells alive.

Have hospital app on Thurs so will go armed with lots of questions about what I can or can't do - interestingly my appetite has gone down so have actually lost some weight - need to keep it off & want to be able to do some exercise.


----------



## varkie (30 May 2011)

I fractured my spine in two places about 20 months ago.  I had the fall in Devon, refused an ambulance, but was in such pain I decided to drive myself home - to Hampshire!  Was the worst drive of my life.  I thought I would be sick, the pain was so bad.  I went to bed when I got home.  I spent the weekend in bed (fell on a Friday), then went to my GP on a Monday, had xray on the Wednesday, and got told of the fractures.  I never got given a brace, just lots of very interesting painkillers.

I got told no riding horses for 6 weeks, and no falling off for 3 months.  At the time, I was really keen to get back on.  At the end of 6 weeks, I was still so sore that it just wasn't possible.  I ended up not riding for about 9 months, and even then, that made me so sore, I didn't bother for a while longer.  Then, I discovered that after my long break, my nerve had totally disappeared.  I'm now back riding, and have been for a few months, slowly building up.  I'm fine generally riding, but find leaning back going downhill a problem, and have to be careful getting off.

My back is generally ok.  It's not too bad walking around, or laying down, as long as I keep moving - in both instances.  Standing still it's not great at, and sitting is probably it's worst thing.  I'm back poo picking, but can't do more than about three barrows a day.  It probably isn't helped by the fact that I wasn't very fit when I had my accident - I'd previously slipped a disc and also had a baby in the previous couple of years - had I been fitter, I'd probably have less pain now, and been back doing stuff faster.  

I'm trying to recover my fitness now, starting running & riding, and hope to improve the pain still further in the future.


----------



## Andiamo (31 May 2011)

Hi Julia, 
very sorry to hear about your accident, you poor thing. 

In 2005, I had 40% compression fracture of L2 and L3 after coming off my first horse in my very first jumping lesson, she jumped a cavalletti as though it was a 4 foot fence (I was in a dressage saddle), and I ended up around her neck while she gallopped around, then I hit the deck hard. 

I did exactly as instructed by Dr's - stayed flat or standing (wasn't allowed to sit) - for three months. I fully recovered, the damage is still there and will never go away (the squashed vertebrae), but I didn't / don't have any residual problems from that injury. 

Three years ago I broke my pelvis, I found that hydrotherapy was brilliant - done by a physio - in a heated pool - they get you moving your limbs (which become weightless) and do therapy on you in the water, so that everything doesn't stiffen up. I found it brilliant. You might want to try it if it is locally available? - ask your doctor / specialist for a recommendation. 

I wish you a speedy recovery! But take it easy, your back is forever, what you do now will impact you for the rest of your life!


----------



## juliap (2 June 2011)

Had an appointment at the hospital - x-rayed again - vertebra in the right place & haven't moved which is great news. Consultant said he didn't have any concerns but did advise against going to Glastonbury festival - 3 wks away as he said the uneven ground & risk of tripping wasn't worth it but did say I could go on holiday in July to Gozo (Malta) & swimming should be ok.

Might need to travel in the brace but shouldn't need it on all the time.

I'm fine in the mornings but feel a bit stiff by the evening - walking is fine, sitting for a while ok.

Got the go ahead to drive & picked up the landy from the yard - felt fine.

No riding for about 3months & a friend is having Spot on loan for a few months so I won't be tempted to get on sooner

Feeling very relieved as there is every hope for a full recovery. It is difficult not to do too much but as the dr said - discomfort is fine, pain is not!

The season is a write off but will give the the chance to concentrate in sj & dressage over the winter.


----------



## PorkChop (2 June 2011)

So sorry about your accident - though from what you say you have been extremely lucky and the recovery is going in the right direction

Had to have a chuckle at the image of caravan + firemen + stretcher


----------



## TarrSteps (2 June 2011)

I've had 4 students/clients who broke their backs riding - not with me, I hasten to add!  It seems to be quite an individual process. One now rides at a much higher level than she did before her injury and instructs - she seems to have had less trouble with her back as she's got fitter and built her skills.  One is happy and comfortable at more or less her pre injury level, in part because she has a very suitable and comfortable horse. One went into breeding while she was off and hacks an older horse or two (she has had the most long term problems BUT she was nearly 60 at the time of her accident) but really has had only youngsters about so I think that played a big part in her not doing more.  Another sold the horse she had at the time (a wise move - she was given some VERY bad advice) and now rides only occasionally but has no trouble at all with her back.

Which is to say, don't feel that you have to stick to an "optimum" schedule for your rehab or return to riding.  Do what feels right for you and keep in mind it's really one of those "more haste, less speed" things, where taking gradual steps will serve you better in the long run than trying to be a hero.

Glad to hear you're up and around and healing well.


----------



## vickyc (2 June 2011)

hi there sorry to hear about your fall, again I had a fall of a 4 yr about 8 yrs ago now , 
I did L1 and L2 and the Doctor said if it had been half inch more I could off been in a wheel chair now, so a feel very lucky!!!
I was flat on back in hospital for 3 weeks and then in back brace for 4 months then had physio , so I would say it was 6 months in total recovery, and another 2 months before I started riding again.
Hope you feel better soon ,


----------



## juliap (15 August 2011)

Yippee - got back on my horse today for the first time since the fall - it felt SO good.

A friend has him on loan & so he's nice & fit - she had just done some x-c schooling on him - he was a very good boy & I popped on to walk him round & cool down - had a tiny trot which felt fine.

It seems like ages since I've been on him but it is only 3 months. My back has recovered really well - hardly any pain - just aches in the morning. I've got about 85% of the movement back & the physio is helping - lots of stretches.

I'm amazed how quickly it has healed - will go for a few short hacks & build up slowly but won't jump for a few months yet.

It is quite good seeing how my horse goes from the ground - very envious as well.


----------



## DarkHorseB (15 August 2011)

juliap said:



			Yippee - got back on my horse today for the first time since the fall - it felt SO good.

A friend has him on loan & so he's nice & fit - she had just done some x-c schooling on him - he was a very good boy & I popped on to walk him round & cool down - had a tiny trot which felt fine.

It seems like ages since I've been on him but it is only 3 months. My back has recovered really well - hardly any pain - just aches in the morning. I've got about 85% of the movement back & the physio is helping - lots of stretches.

I'm amazed how quickly it has healed - will go for a few short hacks & build up slowly but won't jump for a few months yet.

It is quite good seeing how my horse goes from the ground - very envious as well.
		
Click to expand...


Great to hear a positive update! Sounds like all healing nicely  Congrats on being back in the saddle so soon


----------

